# "The Law"-  a Haiku



## Dreyga2000 (Dec 30, 2011)

Two beasts bare their fangs
A meal too meager to share
The law absolute



Well there it is my first submission this fourm ever...  :fat: I just realized I wrote senryu when I met haiku...


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 31, 2011)

I edited your title to relflect haiku, Dreyga, and I liked this very much. Such truth! Well done, love, and welcome to the forums.

Best,
Lisa


----------



## Punnikin (Dec 31, 2011)

Here I am, being picky again. 

"Two beasts bear their fangs" Is this meant to read as "bear", as if the beasts carry their fangs around as a matter of course, or "bare", as in skinning back their lips in a gesture of aggression? 

This is one of those homonyms that can be somewhat difficult to use properly because in many cases they can be somewhat interchangeable, but I did have to ask.


----------



## Dreyga2000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Good eye, Punnikin. I did mean bare.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 9, 2012)

It is what it is.

sometimes there can be only one.


----------



## ahmetax (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice haiku, Dreyga.
I only want to say that syllable count is not a simple arithmetical problem in haiku/senryu.
In Japanese, syllables are mostly short.
However in English, there are both short and long syllables.
Sometimes it is better to count a long syllable as 2 or 1.5.
My best wishes,
ahmet


----------

